# RRSP Eligible Income



## WarrenC (Jun 23, 2009)

Quick question, are all forms of income eligible for the 18% RRSP contribution limit?

I have the following sources of income:

- regular full time job
- small business
- real estate rental
- part time/casual work

Obviously anything that issues me a T4 is eligible, I'm wondering about the others.

Thanks


----------



## cardhu (May 26, 2009)

Not all forms of income are "earned income", but of the ones you mention ... yes, yes, yes, & yes. 

See chart 3 of T4040


----------

